

Ways to Improve Click-Through-Rate On Your Banner Ads Without Being Spammy - hippo33
http://www.launchbit.com/blog/six-ways-to-improve-click-through-rate-on-your-bannerads/

======
blndcat
Though the headline above cleverly omits the 6, the linked to article is "6
ways to improve click-through-rate on your banner ads without being spammy",
sure sign of link-bait and mostly vacuous content. In fact only 2 out of the 6
(#1 & #5) are ways that could help.

 _next_

------
julien_c
I think that the fact that "text-heavy banners get high click-throughs" is
pretty counter-intuitive.

Also, have you tried using CPM rather CPC?

~~~
jiggy2011
I'm not sure if it is counter-intuitive. With text you can describe exactly
what it is you are selling and thus provide a reason for clicking the banner.

Stuff that is mainly graphics is easy to just mentally filter out with the
rest of the website chrome.

~~~
polyfractal
To take it a step further, we are so used to obnoxious banner ads on the
internet that I think most people automatically ignore them.

Just a guess, but the less "bannery" the ad is, probably the better chance it
has of being noticed. Ironic, since banners got so obnoxious in the first
place as an attention-grabbing mechanism.

~~~
lautis
It's proven that people have become very good at ignoring banner ads.
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/banner-blindness.html>

------
fudged71
Personally, as a casual browser, there are so many ads with "calls to action"
that informative targetted ads like the Pusher one could actually pull me in.
I want to read it because it has no bright-coloured button in the bottom left
corner.

------
hcarvalhoalves

        Text-heavy banners get high click-throughs.
    

That is very interesting. Can the OP to back this up with some data?

------
majani
You start by describing problems affecting publishers, then you provide
solutions for advertisers?

~~~
hippo33
Not sure what you mean...the first paragraph reads "Lots of marketers combat
this by creating banners that stand out in a “spammy-esque” way to achieve a
high click-through-rate, but how do you do this without being spammy?" With
this sentence, I had intended this to beg the question how can marketers get a
higher click-through-rate without being spammy, but I apologize if that isn't
clear.

